# pronunciación de "j"



## quesoy

hola a todos!
Cómo se pronunce 'j' en catalán?
Es igual que 'j' del castellano como 'joven' o del inglés como 'jean'?

Por ejemplo, Joan:[Joan] o [dʒoang], Jordi.....


Gracias anticipadas!


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Es como la J francesa o portuguesa, (de Jean-Jacques o de Rio de Janeiro), o la SI inglesa (de Vision o Asia).  La TJ catalana es como la J inglesa (Platja). Espero que te ayude.  Saludos.


----------



## Favara

Als dialectes valencians (no n'estic segur de si passa a tot l'occidental) és sempre com a la J anglesa, encara que al voltant de la ciutat de València molts la pronuncien com TX (CH anglesa o castellana).


----------



## merquiades

Favara said:


> Als dialectes valencians (no n'estic segur de si passa a tot l'occidental) és sempre com a la J anglesa, encara que al voltant de la ciutat de València molts la pronuncien com TX (CH anglesa o castellana).


 
Hola Favara.  Gràcies per les teues precisions.  A veure si he ben comprés... A la Comunitat Valenciana la J y la TJ ambdues es pronúncien com la J anglesa, i a la ciutat de Valéncia la J, la TJ, la X, i la TX es pronúncien iguals com la CH castellana?  Espero que no sigui una pregunta estúpida... Salut!


----------



## Favara

Més o menys... Substitueix "ciutat de València" per "apitxat" i així és; l'apitxat és una mena de subdialecte sense vocals obertes i, per regla general, amb eixa pronunciació, parlat a València i altres zones properes. Trobe que eixa pronunciació és deguda a influència aragonesa ("xurra"), diuen moltíssims aragonismes per allà.
I millor no digues Comunitat Valenciana... Tenim el Carxe per ací baix també!


----------



## Samaruc

Favara said:


> Més o menys... Substitueix "ciutat de València" per "apitxat" i així és; l'apitxat és una mena de subdialecte sense vocals obertes i, per regla general, amb eixa pronunciació, parlat a València i altres zones properes. Trobe que eixa pronunciació és deguda a influència aragonesa ("xurra"), diuen moltíssims aragonismes per allà.
> I millor no digues Comunitat Valenciana... Tenim el Carxe per ací baix també!



Hola Favara,

Visc a València, en ple bressol de l'apitxat, i t'assegure que els valencianoparlants de la zona obren les vocals amb una claredat molt gran, més, fins i tot, que en altres dialectes. 

En tot cas, no és la primera vegada que sent dir que l'apitxat no obre les vocals, és una idea bastant estesa però, realment, no és així. 

Imagine que la gent tendeix a pensar que ací tothom parla com don Francisco Camps o com la Fallera Major de torn. I no, ni la fallera major de torn ni don Francisco són exemples de com es parla l'apitxat, ells són exemples de castellanoparlants que, de tant en tant, llegeixen un discurset o diuen unes paraules en valencià "para quedar bien" o "porque queda muy valencianote y gracioso", però la seua fonètica és profundament castellana, no apitxada.

Això era... Rep una salutació ben cordial!


----------



## Favara

Home, no ho dic per gentola com la que anomenes, ho dic per gent que he sentit de pobles de l'Horta, encara que podria ser per influència de l'immigració castellanoparlant (tinc entés que és molt forta per allà). També podria ser per esbiaixament meu, al vindre d'un subdialecte amb una tendència molt forta cap a les vocals obertes (Meridional, de la Marina)
En fins, de tota forma, passant del tema de vocals (cosa de la que no en sé massa, ho reconec), el tret principal de l'apitxat és l'ensordiment aquest de consonants que fa coses com z>s, tz>ts i j/tj>tx, que és just el que vol dir "apitxat".
Gràcies per corregir-me!


----------



## Orreaga

I la "j" del pronom "jo", com es pronuncia?  Em sembla que tots la prununcien com la "y" del "yo" castellà.


----------



## merquiades

Orreaga said:


> I la &quot;j&quot; del pronom &quot;jo&quot;, com es pronuncia?  Em sembla que tots la prununcien com la &quot;y&quot; del &quot;yo&quot; castellà.


 
Depén de l'accent en castellà. Si tu pronúncies la "y" de "yo" com "you, yes", no.  Si la pronúncies una mica com en Argentina, si.  Es més o menys la "J" a la francesa que diuen en Catalunya.  Com ens ha dit la Favara, en valencià diuen "Jo" amb una "j" anglesa.  Si tu pronúncies "yo" d'aquesta manera (crec que ho diuen els cubans etc.) seria com la "jo" valenciana.  Encara que sembla que diuen "cho" en apitxat.  Saluts!


----------



## Orreaga

merquiades said:


> Depén de l'accent en castellà. Si tu pronúncies la "y" de "yo" com "you, yes", no.  Si la pronúncies una mica com en Argentina, si.  Es més o menys la "J" a la francesa que diuen en Catalunya.  Com ens ha dit la Favara, en valencià diuen "Jo" amb una "j" anglesa.  Si tu pronúncies "yo" d'aquesta manera (crec que ho diuen els cubans etc.) seria com la "jo" valenciana.  Encara que sembla que diuen "cho" en apitxat.  Saluts!


Jo mai he sentit aquesta pronúncia (la "j" de "jo" com la "j" francesa) a Barcelona (i vull afegir que no tots els argentins parlen així).  He trobat aquesta explicació (DCVB):

"Fon.: generalment es pronuncia _jo _amb la consonant _j _prepalatal fricativa o africada sonora; però a la part meridional del territori català peninsular (des de la Segarra fins a Elx) i a Eivissa, es pronuncia _yo, _amb la inicial semiconsonant. ... Les formes _jo _i _yo _conviuen en certes regions, com als voltants de Barcelona i a Mallorca..."


----------

